# How to survive a horror movie.



## envirotex (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw today, and I thought it was a timely topic...

My number one rule is NEVER, NEVER go upstairs or downstairs, especially if the power is off.


----------



## goodal (Oct 27, 2011)

Packing heat would usually do the trick, but usually all they have is a flashlight (which goes along with your first suggestion).


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Oct 27, 2011)

Never split up to look for anything/anyone.


----------



## Slugger926 (Oct 27, 2011)

Don't hide in a tent.


----------



## pbrme (Oct 27, 2011)

Always be aware around fake boobs, after watching the top come off stay focused, because you know shit's going down.


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2011)

Wait, what? I lost you after boobs.


----------



## goodal (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, who changed my post and how did you do it? I said packin HEAT.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 27, 2011)

badal said:


> OK, who changed my post and how did you do it? I said packin HEAT.


Chalk that one up to the "autocorrect" feature on your iPhone...


----------



## roadwreck (Oct 27, 2011)

Dexman PE said:


> badal said:
> 
> 
> > OK, who changed my post and how did you do it? I said packin HEAT.
> ...


lol, I wondered what that was all about.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2011)

Packin' fudge with a flaslight...how charming. Are we talking a little keychain light or one of those big Maglights?


----------



## goodal (Oct 27, 2011)

I didnt do it on my phone and after I posted I looked and it said just what I meant "heat". Someone changed it and I'm pretty peeved about it. Seriously, who did it?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 27, 2011)

badal said:


> Seriously, who did it?


The ghost of Steve Jobs. This is a horror movie, isn't it?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2011)

I think if I were a zombie, wereworlf, blood loving space alien, and I saw someone getting a flashlightoscopy, I'd turn tail and head for the next house.


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 27, 2011)

Never, ever, walk backwards after seeing something scary.

And _always _carry a Stihl MS290 Farm Boss 20":


----------



## civilized_naah (Oct 27, 2011)

Never, ever, open a door that's got more than 20,000 lumens shining through the crack above the threshold. Poltergeist, nuclear waste, whatever ... it is just not possible to for it to be a good thing ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2011)

Never say ... "I will be right back ...." 



JR


----------



## pbrme (Oct 27, 2011)

oh yeah, and don't fall down evar, and don't stop if someone falls down. Downers are goners.


----------



## The Car (Oct 27, 2011)

badal said:


> I didnt do it on my phone and after I posted I looked and it said just what I meant "heat". Someone changed it and I'm pretty peeved about it. Seriously, who did it?


LOL! Methinks you doth protest too much.

Udden, udden


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 27, 2011)

badal said:


> I didnt do it on my phone and after I posted I looked and it said just what I meant "heat". Someone changed it and I'm pretty peeved about it. Seriously, who did it?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2011)

Lighten up people.....


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 27, 2011)

Never, EVER "lighten up people". The "funny" guy is always the third one to go.


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2011)

Never take a shower alone in a locker room.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

^Showering is an activity where it's prudent to use the buddy system.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

^I'm glad I don't go to the same gym you do.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

It works great when I go to the gym with my wife, less so after taking the dog for a hike.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2011)

never, ever, hang out with the dumb blone girl in the really tight sweater. We all know that she's gonna die.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 1, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> never, ever, hang out with the dumb blone girl in the really tight sweater. We all know that she's gonna die.


So what you're saying is that I should remove the tight fitting sweater, then everything should be ok, right?


----------



## roadwreck (Nov 1, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> never, ever, hang out with the dumb blone girl in the really tight sweater. We all know that she's gonna die.


but odds are you'll get to see her naked before she does.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

^Yeah, but probably after she's been slashed and had her kidneys extracted.


----------



## Ble_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't have sex.


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

be the fastest to run away from the scary, freaky monsters


----------



## ellebee2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

always look under the bed...with a flashlight... and a weapon


----------



## csb (Nov 2, 2011)

Stick with the unfunny people.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 2, 2011)

stay with the hot looking tough chick. she'll help you kick the evil-doer's ass and then you'll get some action when the dawn breaks.


----------

